# Gold and silver oil paint



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

This is my latest piece ("Octopus") in which I used silver and gold oil paint. Schminke College Oil (here) has these in 200 ml tubes. Gold and silver are useful because they are quite neutral colours that harmonize with all others, but they are not as boring as grey. /Mats


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)




----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

That's pretty cool but I don't think I would have ever guessed octopus.


----------

